# Riding in shorts and other inappropriate kit...



## Shadowdancing (19 July 2016)

Anyone? It's super hot! Saw a friend at my yard riding her horse in shorts the other day. I've still got the scar on my calf from where I did that last year! Do you ride in shorts or other inappropriate kit in the summer... I've been contemplating shorts and trainers but live in absolute terror of getting trapped in a stirrup so probably won't- I've done it bareback but the school is booked tonight so I have to ride out.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 July 2016)

I used to hack out in shorts with full chaps over the top with short boots when I worked at yards just because it's quicker than changing and found they are unbelievably cool to ride in considering how bulky they are, I could never ride in just shorts my legs would be rubbed raw and I never really schooled in full chaps but they did the job for hacking.


----------



## Damnation (19 July 2016)

Nope, too much of a wimp! I may ride in Jeggings, and jodphur boots but the most rebellious I go is a vest top!


----------



## Casey76 (19 July 2016)

I'll ride in shorts and short boots and chaps.  But then again my shorts are always knee length, my thighs are really not fit for public viewing


----------



## EBHouse (19 July 2016)

Used to do it all the time as a teenager... Jodhpur boots and hot pants were all the range for me 

Remember one memorable day when I rode down to the lake with a synthetic saddle on. "It'll be fine to swim with because it's plastic". Lost both my stirrups due to the drag in the water which promptly sank. What blisters I ended up with riding home on a wet wintec  My mother wasn't amused when she had to replace my stirrup irons and leathers... 

Would avoid riding in shorts now for fear of chafing. Would and have done it bareback but have the fear of horse hair in the nether regions   

Also the idea of falling off with bare legs makes me cringe, have had carpet burns on my arms from our arena surface before and I tend to think now the less skin on show the better.


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 July 2016)

bare legs in stinging nettles is not good either and some round here are so tall your poor legs would be in them constantly.


----------



## twiggy2 (19 July 2016)

Always wear 'proper' attire on lower half and feet but a sports bra with hi viz vest over the top is hot weather wear if hacking my mare


----------



## Auslander (19 July 2016)

Used to hack/gallop the event horses in shorts, half chaps and a bikini top in my younger days!


----------



## spacefaer (19 July 2016)

I'll always remember a woman who was escorting a pony trek I went on aged about 10 - in Scotland - wearing a shocking pink string bikini. 

With a saddle. On a wide Highland pony. She must have been doing it for years as her skin was the colour of the bay pony she was riding


----------



## pennyturner (19 July 2016)

Shorts are fine if you're bareback.  With a saddle, you  need a very steady lower leg to prevent the stirrups pinching.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 July 2016)

spacefaer-where was that? I think I might know her lol!


In the US we wore shorts, jod boots and long chaps for riding (hunt seat) and shorts and trainers on the yard. The US girls would rife in trainers but a lifetime of conditioning meant I couldnt do that or ride without a hat.


----------



## lewis2015 (19 July 2016)

spacefaer said:



			I'll always remember a woman who was escorting a pony trek I went on aged about 10 - in Scotland - wearing a shocking pink string bikini. 

With a saddle. On a wide Highland pony. She must have been doing it for years as her skin was the colour of the bay pony she was riding
		
Click to expand...

Wow! Although I'd never ride in that, a tiny part of me aspires to be this lady! Lol


----------



## Lanky Loll (19 July 2016)

crop top, cycling shorts, short boots and full chaps back in the day... not anymore people would go blind


----------



## ponyparty (19 July 2016)

i rode horse bareback from the field on Sunday, wearing a slip dress and little slip on sandals, because i went to the yard straight from the pub and forgot to take my boots with me - the stony, dusty ground was too much to bear and it's a mile walk from summer grazing too! 

I got bitten on the shin by a horse fly and when i got out of the car after driving home, i'd left white horse hair all over the drivers seat. needless to say I had a shower as soon as I got in! don't think i'll be trying that again any time soon!


----------



## Crackerz (19 July 2016)

i don't ever wear shorts, so riding in them would never cross my mind  I don't even wear vest tops!


----------



## chaps89 (19 July 2016)

Shorts and vest tops for me when the sun comes out. Haven't had any problems with my legs pinching this year but have only been pootling round the lanes in walk and trot. And if I'm in the field poo-picking or ragworting then bikini top it is. Had a groundwork lesson yesterday- had my hat, gloves and riding boots on a la bhs style, then shorts and a vest top. My very respectable instructor was still in long sleeved t-shirt, breeches and long boots


----------



## Damnation (19 July 2016)

Auslander said:



			Used to hack/gallop the event horses in shorts, half chaps and a bikini top in my younger days!
		
Click to expand...

Bikini top?!!

I would have had black eyes


----------



## Auslander (19 July 2016)

Damnation said:



			Bikini top?!!

I would have had black eyes 

Click to expand...

So would I nowadays! I was 19, and a string bean in those days!


----------



## twiggy2 (19 July 2016)

Damnation said:



			Bikini top?!!

I would have had black eyes 

Click to expand...

Show off ;-)


----------



## LibbyL (19 July 2016)

2 girls up the road from me who run a riding school regularly take out rides in bikinis and no hat! Certainly slows down the traffic...


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (19 July 2016)

I used to. Wore jodhpur boots not trainers though. I had a seat saver fleece that covered the whole saddle with a slot at the bottom for the stirrups to poke through. No pinched legs :smile3:


----------



## Auslander (19 July 2016)

Auslander said:



			So would I nowadays! I was 19, and a string bean in those days!
		
Click to expand...

Claim to fame http://www.foxpitteventing.co.uk/gallery/ I'm on the bay horse in the last but one row of pics (WFP on the grey)in the "William over the years" gallery. I reckon I'm twice the size nowadays. 

Chair/safe seat FTW!! That saddle was affectionately referred to as the "Fanny Basher", so I had a good excuse...


----------



## Holding (19 July 2016)

Would never ride in anything but breeches and boots these days. The one time I rode in shorts (aged 18) I lost all the skin on the inside of my lower legs - too much blood and pus for me to make that mistake again. I used to take rides out in Argentina in leggings and a dress (and no hat), for reasons known only to my younger self.


----------



## LHIS (19 July 2016)

Nope! I can't have any bare skin, the risk of sun burn and horse fly bites don't make it worth the risk.  I wear the same gear all year round, and always a long sleeve top.  Putting my BP on last night was almost a step too far heat-wise , but I wouldn't ride without it.


----------



## Hannahgb (19 July 2016)

Ive still got the scar on my knee from falling off in shorts. Haven't done it since!


----------



## Mariposa (19 July 2016)

When I was a polo groom in NZ we wore shorts and half chaps, with just a sports bra/crop top to exercise the ponies most day!  Oh to be young, carefree (aka idiotic) and have a flat stomach again! I did however always wear a helmet, despite the lack of other clothing!


----------



## silv (19 July 2016)

Frequently ride in shorts with jodhpur boots and decent 1/2 chaps in the summer.  Have even turned up for dressage lesson like that, quite common over here.  Just got to make sure that the shorts are of the longer variety so they don't ride up too far as too much thigh is not a pretty sight!


----------



## monte1 (19 July 2016)

strappy tops shorts and trainers - no saddle and bareback down to the river through my teens and twenties- used to pop a saddle pad to sit on though to avoid horsehair getting where it shouldn't!

basic standard kit of bikini top and shorts for any stable/field duties nowadays, then change to vest top, breeches and boots to ride in.


----------



## Damnation (19 July 2016)

Auslander said:



			So would I nowadays! I was 19, and a string bean in those days!
		
Click to expand...

Even in my "skinnier" days I couldn't risk it!  



twiggy2 said:



			Show off ;-)
		
Click to expand...

More of a burden I assue you! I get suffocated if I lie on my back! Then the shoulder pain...


----------



## Annagain (19 July 2016)

Damnation said:



			Even in my "skinnier" days I couldn't risk it!  



More of a burden I assue you! I get suffocated if I lie on my back! Then the shoulder pain... 

Click to expand...

I feel your pain, I forgot to change into my sports bra when I rode the other day. My intention to do a good 45mins in the school soon turned into a walk only hack.


----------



## LouisCat (19 July 2016)

I rode in 3/4 lengths and trainers once. NEVER again. 
I remember the bruising being something else....


----------



## spacefaer (19 July 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			spacefaer-where was that? I think I might know her lol!.
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember the name of the trekking centre but it was in the Queen Elizabeth forest, on the banks of Loch Ard, in the Trossachs.......


----------



## Damnation (19 July 2016)

annagain said:



			I feel your pain, I forgot to change into my sports bra when I rode the other day. My intention to do a good 45mins in the school soon turned into a walk only hack.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, 2 bras for riding, and the underboob sweat isn't even worth thinking about!


----------



## skint1 (19 July 2016)

I rode very early this morning, got halfway along, looked down, saw that I was in my boatshoes rather than boots! 

Damnation- does the 2 bra thing work generally? (not for heat, but for preventing boob related  earthquakes)


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (19 July 2016)

As for inappropriate I saw a girl at a show leading half a ton of skitty horse, in the sunshine & wearing  Flip Flops? I just thought it's a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Sprat (19 July 2016)

I love yoga/running 3/4 length trousers for riding in the summer - designed to deal with you being a bit sweaty but not uncomfortable. Also a strap top. I'd love to have the balls to walk around the yard in a bikini top, but I'm not sure the other liveries should be put through that!

A girl at our yard constantly wears flip flops and it makes me cringe everytime I see her. I'd be terrified of my foot being ripped to shreds.


----------



## Shadowdancing (19 July 2016)

OMG no! By contemplating trainers I meant my substantial walking trainers too, nothing light and flimsy. Protect your toes people!


----------



## Damnation (19 July 2016)

skint1 said:



			Damnation- does the 2 bra thing work generally? (not for heat, but for preventing boob related  earthquakes)
		
Click to expand...

Yes it really anchors the "twins" down, and your clevage doesn't half look bad


----------



## Annagain (19 July 2016)

Damnation said:



			Yep, 2 bras for riding, and the underboob sweat isn't even worth thinking about! 

Click to expand...

I've never tried two. - a normal plus a sport or two sports? 

There are benefits though, it's a very handy place to store a pencil if you're in your pyjamas and have no pockets.


----------



## Damnation (19 July 2016)

Two normal T-shirt bras 

My jugs and too big for normal sports bras, plus, I need wiring and scaffolding


----------



## TheSaddleLady (19 July 2016)

I wouldn't dare ride in anything less than maybe leggings, short boots and a tank top or linen shirt! I see the young girls in my area in the UK wearing tiny little sports bras and shorts, I think it makes them look, ermm how to say it in a P.C way? "common"!? 

Saying that, this is normal temperature for me, I love it and deal with the heat very easily. Others I know suffer quite badly!


----------



## atropa (19 July 2016)

I often ride in tights and dresses, not because it's hot but because I'm lazy and sometimes forget a change of riding  clothes with me from work. The last time I did it I also had to tie my leather jacket around my waist as the dress was a tad short &#128514;
I agree with the poster that said yoga/workout leggings are good for hot weather, I'm wearing those today with a normal bra, sports bra and loose cami top.


----------



## huskydamage (19 July 2016)

I have been riding in shorts for about 2months now! I have no saddle at the mo and  riding bareback with jods on is horrible (and ruins the jods!) I have loads better grip with shorts on. Wouldnt dream of shorts and saddle though would have no skin left on calves!


----------



## Gloi (19 July 2016)

I used to but wouldn't now because it would scare the neighbours. To stop leathers nipping you can put them under the saddle flaps.


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 July 2016)

Auslander said:



			Claim to fame http://www.foxpitteventing.co.uk/gallery/ I'm on the bay horse in the last but one row of pics (WFP on the grey)in the "William over the years" gallery. I reckon I'm twice the size nowadays. 

Chair/safe seat FTW!! That saddle was affectionately referred to as the "Fanny Basher", so I had a good excuse...
		
Click to expand...








Chair seat, holding onto pommel and neckstrap? William off loaded the tricky ride to a trusted groom, then ? Advance practice for coping with Alf in his 'above ground' moments in later years, perhaps?!

Seriously, that's a proper claim to horsey kudos, you having worked for WFP .


----------



## Lintel (19 July 2016)

I wear super lightweight joddies (decathalon special) - they are amazing, just like a second skin.
And would be happy to ride in a sports bra/bikini..... but I fear it would distract the cars when out hacking- right enough they might slow down!!


----------



## Abacus (19 July 2016)

Reminds me of a friend of mine out hacking wearing one of those vests with built-in bra... horse spooked, vest got caught on a tree and ripped off, she shot out of the bridlepath onto the road topless... now that caused a few near-accidents!


----------



## Lintel (19 July 2016)

Abacus said:



			Reminds me of a friend of mine out hacking wearing one of those vests with built-in bra... horse spooked, vest got caught on a tree and ripped off, she shot out of the bridlepath onto the road topless... now that caused a few near-accidents!
		
Click to expand...

Haha brilliant!!


----------



## AmberThePony (19 July 2016)

I couldnt face jodphurs today, so I wore shorts and short boots. Tried with a saddle but gave up and went bareback! It was only in the school, but im quite careful with hacking and never go out with my arms uncovered for fear of grazing them, let alone my legs!


----------



## Auslander (19 July 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			Chair seat, holding onto pommel and neckstrap? William off loaded the tricky ride to a trusted groom, then ? Advance practice for coping with Alf in his 'above ground' moments in later years, perhaps?!

Seriously, that's a proper claim to horsey kudos, you having worked for WFP .
		
Click to expand...

The lovely Dierdre! She wasn't tricky at all - easiest mare in the world! We used the neckstrap to slow down/stop, so tended to have a finger hooked through as habit. I think I was probably pushing myself backwards off the pommel - it was a beastly uncomfortable thing, the Fanny Basher!


----------



## pansymouse (20 July 2016)

I went for an unscheduled hack last summer in shorts but did wear boots and chaps so no stirrup leather problems.  The issue was I was wearing the wrong pants and they were chaffing so much I dismounted in the middle of Salisbury Plain, whipped off my shorts and pants, stuffed the pants in my pocket and put the shorts back on.  Nasty personal injury averted.  Thankfully the whole manoeuvre was achieved without being observed by soldiers on exercise, off-roaders, dog walkers or other riders (except for my friend who was standing guard).


----------



## smja (20 July 2016)

pansymouse said:



			Thankfully the whole manoeuvre was achieved without being observed by soldiers on exercise
		
Click to expand...

That you know about


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 July 2016)

Good heavens, we at Team Adorable Alice take health and safety extremely seriously......................

Nice trainers, shame they stink









I did suggest to Ted's breaker that topless and shorts would be good, but I was ignored.


----------



## Jenni_ (20 July 2016)

Shorts, poloshirt, boat shoes and a hat here for a potter round the school... we sometimes even abduct small children for photo opportunities! 






*Disclaimer, horse is quiet, and it takes more effort than its worth to him to move under the weight of my great thunder thighs so child was 99.9% 'safe' 

Out on the roads its ALWAYS breeches, boots and gaiters, and a hat. I will wear a vest top out of course topped by high vis vest.


----------



## FFAQ (20 July 2016)

Abacus said:



			Reminds me of a friend of mine out hacking wearing one of those vests with built-in bra... horse spooked, vest got caught on a tree and ripped off, she shot out of the bridlepath onto the road topless... now that caused a few near-accidents!
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahhaha!  Wine now dripping out of my nose - classy!


----------



## Shadowdancing (21 July 2016)

FFAQ said:



			Hahahahahahahhaha!  Wine now dripping out of my nose - classy!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, I was trying not to howl at work!


----------



## sasquatch (21 July 2016)

Unfortunately our weather in NI won't stay warm! We've had one warm sunny day, and the rest have either been warm yet overcast, or started sunny and now are grey 

I have never ridden in shorts, but would have stuck on a vest top and ridden in that. I used to go to the yard with a pair of shorts or jods to change into, and would have worn my Ariat muckers and brought half chaps to change into as well for when I rode, then changed back after. The one time I rode without half chaps I ended up riding the whole time with my knees out (as you are meant too) as every time my knee touched the saddle it got a very painful pinch.


----------



## Peter7917 (21 July 2016)

I once wore a top out hacking that just had one thin strap at the back so my whole back was bare. I came off the pony at speed and scratched my back up on gravel. I have a scar there now. It makes me nervous even with just a best top on now with my arms out. I always put on a shirt to ride and would never entertain the idea of shorts!!


----------



## Cortez (21 July 2016)

I have, once, ridden in shorts (and long boots, for some obscure reason that now eludes me...), and ended up with awful sun burn on both knees, so never again. This was in a seriously hot country 'tho, not like the pathetic little burst of feeble warmth that comes our way but once a decade........


----------



## Feival (21 July 2016)

Never ridden in shorts as hate my legs. Rode is a halter back vest top yesterday and was fine but it occurred to me that my old yard owner insisted we hacked in t shirts in hot weather incase something happened. Not so much skin would be exposed.


----------



## Cortez (21 July 2016)

Biff&Buzz said:



			Never ridden in shorts as hate my legs. Rode is a halter back vest top yesterday and was fine but it occurred to me that my old yard owner insisted we hacked in t shirts in hot weather incase something happened. Not so much skin would be exposed.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know that a T-shirt would offer much protection...........


----------



## freckles22uk (21 July 2016)

Ive rode in shorts, (spain and a long hot summer)  I bought some fake fluffy sheepskin, sewn it into 2 tubes, and threaded the stirrup leathers through them, it does mean you can run your stirrups up once you take the saddle off, but heck, its saves chaffed legs


----------



## catwithclaws (21 July 2016)

Hacked out my boy round the roads (only lanes really) bareback wearing shorts and espadrilles the other day. Could never ride without a hat though, no matter how hot


----------



## rowan666 (21 July 2016)

Yes I used to, I only don't now because I've put weight on, I also have been spotted turning out in PJs and flip flops. Always wear a hat to ride though!


----------



## MoodyMare101 (21 July 2016)

I have ridden in shorts and trainers for the last few days on 2 different horses! Both with saddle, one is very comfy (16.2, long striding horse) the other - my god I did not realise how much truth there was when people said it can hurt riding in shorts (tbf, she is a 14.3 very short striding pony). However I did the ride the 14.3 bareback yesterday in shorts and trainers, and she was soooo comfy!! I only did it to even out my dreadful equestrian tan - my shoulders/arms are really tanned, but my legs could blind people....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 July 2016)

I hacked out in shorts and trainers once on a super hot day and my legs were destroyed by the stirrup leathers pinching not doing that again!! 
I've ridden bareback in shorts and trainers and that was fine. 
I'll also ride in a strap top even though I always wear a body protector. 
I also without fail wear my hat! And I never wear flip flops or similar round him.


----------



## teapot (21 July 2016)

Cortez said:



			I don't know that a T-shirt would offer much protection...........
		
Click to expand...

It offers more than a strappy top does. 

Some fantastic stories on this thread.


----------



## Tyssandi (21 July 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Anyone? It's super hot! Saw a friend at my yard riding her horse in shorts the other day. I've still got the scar on my calf from where I did that last year! Do you ride in shorts or other inappropriate kit in the summer... I've been contemplating shorts and trainers but live in absolute terror of getting trapped in a stirrup so probably won't- I've done it bareback but the school is booked tonight so I have to ride out.
		
Click to expand...

I rode my late mare in shorts and short chaps and had no issue, I do not see the problem apart from looking a bit peasantish


----------



## Stockers (22 July 2016)

i rode in mid-thigh length denim cut offs and my spanish riding boots for a pootle the other night.  CAnnot wear strappy tops as bangers too big - always a t-shirt. And a hat.

Knew a girl at old, old yard who rode in bikini bottoms and half chaps.  chuff chaff.


----------



## Imogen Rose (22 July 2016)

Well... I ride mine bareback as I don't have a saddle that fits her. We go hacking with me in short shorts and a bikini top, ( always wear cowboy boots, cant stand hot English long boots!)
I have to say riding on the road with very little clothing on slows the traffic brilliantly!


----------



## kateandluelue (23 July 2016)

Ive ridden in shorts and flip flops because my feet were so hot. Had a great ride, wouldnt do it all the time but beats hot and heavy boots! My horse didnt notice at all.


----------



## just john (6 December 2017)

I used to ride is shorts and a Sleeveless t shirt either with old fashioned plimsolls or jodpur boots both with a saddle and bareback at one yard I worked at.
The girls in the yard used to either ride in shorts and a bikini top or just a bikini again bareback or with a saddle.
We used to use the horses as work platforms. Stand on the quarters to reach so we often used to ride bareback.

Shorts are fine with a saddle if you have a still lower leg.
I have also frequently worn jeans and lycra running tights at various times. 
The lycra running tights are actually are very good as they are light and dry quickly while protecting against nettles etc.
Bareback you reduce the weight carried by around 10Kg as that is what actually kitted saddle weighs.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 December 2017)

Why have you resurrected such a random zombie thread? What on earth do you have to google for this to come up?!


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 December 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Why have you resurrected such a random zombie thread? What on earth do you have to google for this to come up?!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Was just wondering the same, then had to go through it to find out who and why this (perfectly acceptable thread months ago!) had re-appeared!


----------



## NZJenny (6 December 2017)

Especially when it's winter in your part of the world!


----------



## DabDab (7 December 2017)

Male resurrecting old threads in order to mention tight fitting clothing and riding bareback.... You guys are cynics,  it doesn't seem odd at all


----------



## poiuytrewq (7 December 2017)

Ohhh what?! Really? &#129314;


----------

